# Jockey Cycle on Craigslist



## jchicago (Apr 12, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/rare-tricycle-the-jockey-cycle/6558619732.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2018)

I have talked to the owner.It has been for sale for at least a year.Its cool but I guess not very much wanted.


----------

